# Detroit to Toronto - need tips for halfway spot



## swsc16 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello,
Need suggestions for a place to stay overnight halfway between Detroit and Toronto.
I'm not necessarily looking for names of hotels/lodging, just need tips on what's the city or general area which would be nice and worthwhile for overnight stay and half day sightseeing.
We're from California and only been to Canada (Niagara and Toronto) once around 2008.

Thank you!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 24, 2017)

swsc16 said:


> Hello,
> Need suggestions for a place to stay overnight halfway between Detroit and Toronto.
> I'm not necessarily looking for names of hotels/lodging, just need tips on what's the city or general area which would be nice and worthwhile for overnight stay and half day sightseeing.
> We're from California and only been to Canada (Niagara and Toronto) once around 2008.
> ...



London is about the halfway mark. It is a mid sized university city with several hotels, museums and art galleries. It's probably worth a half day of sightseeing.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi swsc16 ,
Go up to the Bluewater Bridge and across to Sarnia . You then want to go on hwy 21 toward
Grand Bend , Bayfield , Goderich . All 3 are nice small towns , on Lake Huron , with beaches and tourist stuff - each is different .
From Goderich you can take Hwy. 8 about an hour to Stratford . Stratford has a significant Shakespeare
Theatre Festival from April to Oct . Live theatre and not all is Shakespeare .
At that point you are about 2 hours from Toronto .

******
We have a family cottage in this area .  I can give you more information about other things to do
if you give me an idea of what you are interested in .

Alternately you can do the 4 hour drive on Hwy 401 . - Boring and flat


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 24, 2017)

London, which is my Hometown, is halfway. But I think your time of year might make a difference.  

You have so many things to do nearby, as other have mentioned, anything along the eastern shore of Lake Huron, but going all the way up to Goderich will add way more time than a half way point break between Detroit and Toronto. 

Stratford is another great suggestion if you are in anywhere from April to October as that is when the theatre season runs.  Statford is just 35 mins north of London.  However the Hwy 401 is on the south side of London, so perhaps about 1 hr from there, depending on traffic.

Even the northern shore of Lake Erie, Point Pelee, Port Stanley is an idea. If you are into birdwatching, and again depending on time of year.

However it all depends on how much time you have and what you are interested in seeing. 

The HWY 401 is a direct road, flat until you get to london, but a bit more rolling hills after that.


----------



## swsc16 (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you for all your tips!

London looks like the best for our plans. Turns out we only have maybe 9 hours during the day.  We'll meet family who lives in Toronto.  We have to go back to Detroit same night.

Thanks again!


----------



## swsc16 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hmmm Port Stanley looks great too.
I'll research on all the places you mentioned!  Thanks!


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 27, 2017)

swsc16 said:


> Thank you for all your tips!
> 
> London looks like the best for our plans. Turns out we only have maybe 9 hours during the day.  We'll meet family who lives in Toronto.  We have to go back to Detroit same night.
> 
> Thanks again!



Too bad you will have such a sort visit. 
Toronto has so much to offer.


----------

